

Segment is giving away free Watsi gift cards - chaseadam17
https://watsi.org/happy-holidays/

======
robbiet480
Chase this is super awesome! However, I hit a small snag. I wanted to go above
the $20 and donate a total of $50 but Watsi won't let me because my gift card
only has $20. I tried to sign up but couldn't find the button and eventually
had to Google to find it. Maybe add a sign up button next to sign in, or allow
me to donate $50 by adding a card now (when I hit donate).

Bilateral club foot is something that I struggled with as a child, I am
extremely happy that I will help someone else to have the corrective surgery
and lead a normal life. Thanks for that opportunity.

Thanks to you, Chase, for Watsi and thanks to Segment for making my life as a
developer much easier by taking the pain out of implementing analytics in my
software. Much love to both of you!

EDIT: Even after signing up and adding my credit card, I still can't donate
more than $20 until I spend my gift card. Guess I'm making two donations.

EDIT2: Let me give Watsi more than a $6 tip! :)

~~~
chaseadam17
This is great feedback. We had to cut scope to get gift cards out in time for
the holidays, but we're going to enable people to add value to their gift
cards in the future. For now, we really appreciate the double donation :)

We're also working to reintroduce sign up. Re: tips, there's an "other" field
where you can add any amount, and we're going to keep A/B testing the entire
tip flow to make sure it's as simple as possible.

Thanks again. We have lots of work to do!

------
gracegarey
We want to thank the team at Segment for making such a generous donation to
Watsi patients.

Segment not only buys Watsi gift cards for each of their new employees, but
they donate their product (which we love) to Watsi so we can fund healthcare
for more patients using the best tools available.

They are amazing :)

------
gracegarey
Wow, thank you! It took less than 90 minutes for all 1,000 of Segment's gift
cards to be claimed.

You can still buy a gift card here: [https://watsi.org/gift-
cards](https://watsi.org/gift-cards). They're a holiday gift that's perfect
for everyone and 100% of every gift card funds life-changing healthcare.

------
mrcwinn
This is really great! You can also head over to the Pay It Forward Bundle
[https://payitforwardbundle.com](https://payitforwardbundle.com)

100% of the donations go to Watsi. We've nearly hit $100k in just about a
week. Every bit helps!

~~~
canvia
I would buy this bundle if there were a better payment option. I do not trust
a random credit card info box that pops up from a site that hasn't existed for
very long. Bitcoin or Paypal would remove the need for me to trust you.

~~~
mrcwinn
Hope you reconsider and support Watsi. All payments are processed securely by
Stripe. Both the Pay It Forward Bundle site and Stripe are on HTTPS, and
Stripe is fully PCI compliant. Good of you to be on the lookout, though!

~~~
canvia
I already have a monthly Watsi subscription :)

I saw that it was Stripe, but I am not comfortable using a direct payment
entry interface like that when the website hosting it has no reputation or
history.

------
Globz
This is great, I just used the gift card and helped someone in less than 5
minutes, awesome website and very cool donation from Segment, much respect.

------
cm2012
Wow - can't believe I got in early enough to get one. Awesome. Does anyone
know what the difference is between segment.io and Tealium, for instance?

EDIT: It went to my spam box - :( :(. Not a problem for me but its a shame if
Watsi is being labeled as spam by outlook.

------
erjiang
It's neat that I didn't have to create an account to use the gift card, but I
fat-fingered my email address when using it. I don't think I'll get an email
confirming my donation (typed ".co.m" instead of ".com") because of this. Not
sure how I can self-service fix this since I never created an account.

~~~
neodude
No worries - I'll fix that for you right now! Look for an email in your inbox
shortly.

------
aswerty
I'm glad this came up on HN. I got an email telling me to claim my gift card
and thought it was some sort of voucher for an online store. Just realised it
is used to make a free donation on Watsi. I have since sent it on to a family
member.

------
mikexstudios
I have a $20 Watsi gift card (I received a while back) that I would like to
give to someone who is interested in signing up for Watsi. If you're
interested, please email me (see my profile) with your email address.

Edit: Card has been claimed. Thanks!

------
dome82
Thank you Watsi for what you are doing and thank you Segment for this great
donation!

------
frsandstone
What do you think it costs Segment to do this? $20,000?

~~~
michaelmior
I would hope in a scenario like this, they're not getting them at a discount.

~~~
chaseadam17
Nope, they donated the full amount of the gift cards and 100% of the donation
will directly fund healthcare.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
Unless some people who claimed gift cards never use them?

~~~
oms1005
Gift cards expire after 90 days, at which point the money on a gift card goes
to our general fund for patients, so worst-case scenario, someone claims one
of these and doesn't use it, the money will still go to patients' healthcare.

~~~
michaelmior
That is a fantastic way to handle this situation. I hadn't thought about this
before, but it's great to know that the money will never go to waste!

------
neil_s
Missed it :( Anyone feeling Christmas-sy and want to let me donate their gift
card on Watsi? :D

------
simplemts
Very cool. Thanks for posting this.

